# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Υβριδισμός στη φύση ;

## jk21

Ειναι υβριδισμος στη φυση ή κατι αλλο ;επειγοντως μεταφραστης εγκυρος .....

----------


## jk21

βασικα για υβριδιο σπουργιτη καρδερινας το βλεπω απιθανο ! δεν γινεται να ειναι γονιμο ενα βατεμα τους .Μαλλον ταισμα απο το σπουργιτι ειναι ...  οπως μου λεγε και μελος μας σαν αμεση μαρτυρια ,ειναι συχνο φαινομενο σε πουλια που χανουν τα μικρα τους και πανε και ταιζουν σε αλλη φωλια .Προσεξτε και την επιφυλακτικοτητα του καθως πλησιαζει

----------


## Γιούρκας

Αν υποθέσουμε οτι αυτό είναι σπουργίτι τότε λόγο χρωματισμού είναι θηλυκό.Άρα λόγο φωλιάς είναι αδύνατο να έχει χτιστεί απο θηλυκό σπουργίτι

----------


## jk21



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αλλος ενας υβριδισμος  :winky:   ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σε μεγαλες κλουβες εχει αναφερθει οτι γινεται αυτο το ταισμα απο διαφορετικα ειδη πουλιων ακομα και οταν οι δυο γονεις ειναι παρων και εχουν και δικα τους μικρα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτη την ειχα αποθηκευση σε αλλο φακελο ::

----------

